# Best printer for printing transparencies?



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I am looking for a basic printer that will print transparencies and isn't super expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

Probably an Epson Workforce series. I use an Artisan 1430 that I already had on hand, and I can get really nice blacks out of it too, but if it is just for transparencies there's really no benefit to having a 6-color printer in my opinion.

Many people feel that you need a rip or all-black ink system, but starting out, you don't. Its only when you do halftones that the black density becomes a real issue.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There is 1 advantage that a 6 color Epson has over the 4-5 and the 7 and up. It is dye based which is the best for transparencies. The advantage is that the dye based printer can print a 1.5PL dot where as the pigment based printer print a 2.0PL dot. with fine detail and raster images this can make a big difference in quality of print. In Vector there is only a slight advantage when fine detailed is involved.

using refillables carts or a CISS with all black is for money saving. You can do color also and have no problem with halftones it just makes it easier IMO


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

The Epson 1430 with all black cartridges and Accurip works awesome.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a epson workforce 610 should this be okay?


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think workforce printers are good to print positives. You really need a dedicated single function printer for positives.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

myichad said:


> I have a epson workforce 610 should this be okay?


Just about any Epson can be made to print films and if refillable cartridges are available can be made all black. OEM inks can also be used. 

Your limitation on the 610 is it only prints 8.5" wide and you will find that 11" or 13" in most cases especially went doing multicolor for the registration marks. Tiling the films really doesn't work. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_bo649DtDM Heres a video I did that you can make any printer print films. A RIP is for converting halftones, which can be done in Photoshop, Corel, and other graphics programs but takes some learning. A rip can make it easier and as printing advances a need for a way to adjust for dot gain. I use Filmmaker RIP, $100 less then Accurip and accurip has non of those adjustments available. Plus a ton of other features that are helpful if you are wanting to advance into high end printing.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright with that being said... As for my limited budget what would work to get by if my 610 isn't the best choice.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Your 610 will work fine up to 8.5x14. Next step up is a wf7010 @$129 or so then the 1430 $250. The 7010 replaced the workforce 1100 which was a great printer for films. Both the above options print 13x19


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

When I tried printing on 610 it kept saying there was no paper.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

The Epson 1430 is $299 and they have $50 rebates once in a while.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Some films are not detected by the paper sensor and some paper sensors won't pick up films. A small piece of tape in the corner or backing with piece of paper. 

I bought a brand of film the my 1400 wouldn't pick up and it reads just about everything. 

JW not sure where you go info that the workforce printers don't print good positives but the 1100 is one of the best there was. The 7010 does same job it is a bottom feed which I'm not a big fan of. The wf7510,7520 are also great film printers. The 1430 is a 6 Chanel printer and natively print dye ink which is best for dark films. All others besides the the 6 color printer are pigment. Although they don't print as dark pigment ink contain a UV blocker that makes it equal dye ink even though not dark. There was an ink company, no longer in business now where the sales man went around with clear UV ink. And would expose just fine because the ink was UV blockers.


----------



## SouthwestSP (Sep 21, 2012)

I use an Epson Stylus NX420 which is a standard 8.5 wide printer. If I have anything wider, I print out in "landscape" mode and sometimes print out on 2-3 sheets and cut them apart and piece together on the screen for burning. Works for me....
This printer won't print film, I get the "out of paper" message, so I have to trick it by applying glue stick between the leading 8.5 edges of film and paper. I peel them apart as soon as they come out of the printer, the dried glue on the edge is transparent and no problem.
I then place my printed films under my exposure light for a few minutes to dry, it's a halogen work light 14" above the table.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Wide-Format Color Inkjet Printer (C11CB59201):Amazon:Electronics is this it


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yep. You can find them cheaper then that though.


----------



## bsi (Feb 13, 2018)

jwcollect said:


> The Epson 1430 with all black cartridges and Accurip works awesome.


I have an Epson Artisan 1430. Is there an override for the colors to put all black cartridges ??? I have a chip issue and it wont let me print anything cause of the yellow !


----------



## youngandrew (May 30, 2014)

I've always printed my separations on the self serve oversized printer at fedex kinkos and then rubbed the paper down with baby oil and used that as a transparency. I have never had any issues exposing screens with fine detail or halftones using a Ryoney table top exposure unit. Each print costs .75-1.50 depending on the size of the film so it's a lot better than buying a printer for me


----------

